
How to deal with the java.lang.OutOfMemoryError exception? - lawloretienne
I am getting java.lang.OutOfMemoryError exceptions thrown at different places in my app as reported by Crashlytics. I can&#x27;t actually reproduce this on my device. But I&#x27;m guessing they are being thrown because of memory leaks. I have tried to use LeakCanary https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;square&#x2F;leakcanary to help track down these errors, but I found that it is difficult to understand exactly what the error stack traces mean and that tool ends up being difficult to use. Can anyone recommend the best way to track down these types of errors?
======
pm24601
Use a JVM memory profiler. There are a number out there.

